#  Schulmedizin >   Erkennung von Lungenkrebs >

## Yakari1969

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein Thorax-CT einen Lungenkrebs sicher anzeigen würde, oder welche Untersuchung wäre da besser? lg Yakari :angry_10:

----------


## josie

Hallo Yakari!
Der beh. Arzt wird aufgrund der körperlichen Untersuchung und der Symptome festlegen, welche Methode sinnvoll ist, vermutlich erstmal ein CT, falls notwendig eine Bronchoskopie

----------

